# Kocherization of the Duodenum



## philwjp (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone know the cpt code for this procedure???

Thanks,

Lynda


----------



## cpear97 (Nov 28, 2017)

*Kocherization of the duodenum*

Did you ever find out what cpt code to use?

CPearson


----------



## cgaston (Nov 28, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no CPT code for this. It is a technique used to expose organs/structures behind the duodenum and pancreas.


----------

